# Kick space trim



## Silver fox (Feb 28, 2011)

Good afternoon, all.

I'm ready to trim out the line of kitchen cabinets I've made (about 9 feet running). What do you recommend I use to trim out the kick space? Luan? regular 1 X lumber? I'd appreciate your thoughts.
Thanks!


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

If this is stain grade I would use the same species as your doors & face frames (if it has face frames). You can cover after installation with 1/4" to 3/4" ply & stain & seal to match. If this is paint grade you could still use 1/4" to 3/4" ply & paint to match. I would seal all sides just in case someone likes to use a real wet mop on the floor. You can use the 1X & finish same as ply for your situation. I don't care for luan here but I've seen it used for paint grade kicks.


----------

